# Where is chicken bone beach????



## Fishnfun68

My wife and I were having an discussion last night and we each have different ideas as to where chicken bone beach is? I say it is right before you enter Ft Pickens and she says it is immediately to the left after you come off the toll bridge; who is right? If either of us?

I thought the area to the left after the toll bridge was considered Quiet Water Beach? Need to make sure we are giving good information an locations.


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted

Just before Ft. Pickens


----------



## beeritself

It's the last beach just before you enter ft Pickens on the gulf side.


----------



## keperry1182

a funnier arguement is why it's called "chickenbone" beach!


----------



## no_boundaries

keperry1182 said:


> a funnier arguement is why it's called "chickenbone" beach!


:whistling:


----------



## fsu alex

It's normally really dark there and nobody ever gets in the water for some reason:whistling:


----------



## FLbeachbum

The truth is that you are both correct. For those of us who grew up here and for our parents the sound side beach just south of the toll booth was always called Chicken Bone Beach.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch

keperry1182 said:


> a funnier arguement is why it's called "chickenbone" beach!





fsu alex said:


> It's normally really dark there and nobody ever gets in the water for some reason:whistling:


hahahaahahahahahha:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

i usually shorten it up and call it bro beach


----------



## Sharkyatl13

What about during these months of thle year? Still worth a shot? And y'all are talking about on the side of grand marlin? By the go carts and jet skis??


----------



## lollygagger

Ha ha ha ha I sometimes say more then bro beach


----------



## off route II

Back in the 60's that's what we called Johnson Bch


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

Its called chicken bone beach because of the great chicken slaughter in the early 1900,s


----------



## florabamaboy

Im 40ish and growing up we always called the section of beach to the left just past the toll booths Moms Beach. And yes Chicken Bone beach was always the last parking lot before the Pickens gate. The hot spot was always Casino Beach. Good times!


----------



## Dimebag

Lol...why is it called bro beach.


----------



## huntnflorida

The correct name is Park West. I watched a guy get his lights knocked out for using the terms listed above. Some think that using said term is racial, degrading, and offensive. Be very careful using slang terms in mixed company especially if you don't know the origin. Just ask the guy who's eating through a straw.


----------



## _Backwoods

http://stuffblackpeopledontlike.blogspot.com/2009/07/1000-chicken-bone-beach-in-penacola.html?m=1


----------



## Dimebag

I won't lie, I thought that was funny. I never knew why it was called that hahaha....I'm far from racist growing up in the bay area of California and thought it was pretty funny. Dave Chappell probably could have came up with that name lol.


----------



## Dimebag

All I know is I heard there's some good redfish there.


----------



## JRH

Google Chicken Bone Beach Pensacola - its there.


----------



## BananaTom

*A buddy of mine paddled his Kayak first across the Gulf of Mexico from Mexico to Louisiana, (22 days, un-escorted)then 4 years later he circumnavigated it. It took about year if I remember correctly.

When he passed here coming from the east, I meet him at Casino Beach, he wanted to paddle as far west as possible, before I picked him up and took him to my house for a nights sleep in a bed for a change.

I told him to paddle past the last set of condos, and he would see the shelters, and that I would meet him at Chicken Bone Beach.

He got there before I, and had walked up to a big black boy, and had asked him if this was Chicken Bone Beach. He told me the guy looked at him funny, and then they talked, and became friendly.

When I arrived, my buddy was eating fried chicken and drinking a beer, compliments of the guy he has asked.

I had never really thought about it being a racial thing until then, as I had heard the story of a foot injury there, this guy I know got a bone stuck in his foot, and everyone then called the injured "Chicken Bone" *


----------



## diamond dave

keperry1182 said:


> a funnier arguement is why it's called "chicken bone" beach!


It was a beach for ******* before African Americans and they ate a lot of chicken wings when wings and tossed the bones in the sand.


----------



## diamond dave

diamond dave said:


> It was a beach for ***** before African Americans and they ate a lot of chicken wings when wings and tossed the bones in the sand.


Wow you can not post the word ***** wow ***** from above


----------



## diamond dave

diamond dave said:


> Wow you can not post the word *** wow ***** from above





diamond dave said:


> Wow you can not post the word *** wow ***** from naacp


----------



## diamond dave

without the word ***** Right?


----------

